# CA - South Orange County - D&D



## l0k33 (Jan 19, 2007)

South O.C. player here looking to explore gaming options in the area. Ideally I could find some like-minded gamers to start a new campaign, but joining an existing game would be fine as well.

By "like-minded" I mean:

- Mature
- Not heavily into the min/max turn the game has taken of late
- Enjoy a solid blend of story and combat
- Role-playing friendly
- Limited source material allowed (Core + a few books is OK, but I refuse to have to own 15+ books to play and/or make a character)

I am open to play 1.0, 2.0, or 3.0, though I am not all that fond of 3.5 (I have been playing since the mid 80's).

Meeting once/week would be great, preferably on a Saturday or Sunday afternoon for several hours.

Thanks!


----------



## yestotom (Jan 21, 2007)

I am new to southern california.  Live in Costa Mesa.  I'd be interested in starting a new gaming group.  

I am like minded.  I played 1 and 2 when I was younger.  Got back into it a few years ago and discovered the world of 3e, only to find 3.5e as soon as I had figured out the new rules.  I have 3.5 rule books now, so I'd prefer to do that.  I am, however, open to just about anything.

You can e-mail at yahoo using my id yestotom.

 - Steve


----------



## Scuba (Jan 23, 2007)

*Looking for new members for current campaign*

Hey Guys,

Group of mature players, physically as well as mentally, is currently recruiting for new members to join a campaign that has already kicked off, but experiencing player drop out due to real-world issues.  The DM is looking for individuals that are mature, enjoy roleplaying as well as good intense combat, humorous, lighthearted, and responsible.

The campaign is being played under the 3.5ed rules with a few house rules.  All characters are currently at, or under, 3rd level.  We are picking up at the next installment after a long holiday break.  Our normal gaming night is Tuesday or Wednesday evenings 6:30pm - 12:00am, but we time/day is negotiable at this time.

You can visit our groups' website here.  We use the site to have discussions during our non-gaming times.  It is a private site so you will have to register to gain access to the member stuff.

Hope to talk to you guys soon.


----------



## darkloki (Jan 24, 2007)

*Gamers Unite!*

We got a nifty little group that gets together every other Sunday to play some D&D 3.5 and i must say finding good players is hard to find. What i mean is we have 3 people at the moment and everything is good because we are all like-minded. Here is what we are looking for:

1. 2 maybe 3 more players.
2. I CAN'T STRESS THIS ENOUGH! - *We DO NOT ROLL PLAY*. We play toned down, slightly realistic characters. I can't tell you how many times we've ran across players that say... "yeah, i like a good mix of combat and roleplaying..." yada yada yada.... and then we get the guy that pale guy that wears a trenchcoat in 100 degree weather and wants his cool vorpal sword at level 3. (You know who you are!)
3. *We are VERY story driven*. We don't care about attributes. We don't care about super powerful feat/class/prestige combinations. We like fun characters with PERSONALITY that are role played well. 
4. We recently had to lose a long time player in our group as he was more concerned about what new classes came out in the next book and what cool new combinations he could put together. That's not what we're about.
5. *We are fun, laid back, good group of guys who like to joke, eat, and get their roleplay on. * We don't talk in funny accents, it's not bad drama hour, it's just SO hard to find a player that isn't min/maxer, or powergamer, or munchkin. We are normal people who happen to play D&D.

If interested, send me an email at loki.magic@gmail.com.


----------

